# How many times a week at the gym is enough?



## Jaysmummy

Is 3 times enough?

Ive got about 9lbs to lose but am absolute rubbish at dieting so just rely on the gym.

When i go I normally do 20 mins treadmill, 10mins rower, 5/10 mins bike or stepper and then the toning equipment and power plates. I try and do an abs class once a week too.

Is this enough?

Xx


----------



## SilhouettePT

Sounds like you are doing 45 mins of cardio and some toning 3xs a week which is great. Make sure you are feeling it and that you change up your routine from time to time. ie.. more resistance, intervals, different toning exercises as not to become too comfortable as your body gets used to the exercise. This will help you pass your plateau. I recommend 3-5 times a week of exercise if you have the time. Taking long walks with your baby is also a great off day way to burn some extra calories. And of course remember diet is 80% of your weight loss plan.


----------



## quornaddict

Three times is good. The government recommend 'a minimum of 150 minutes a week of moderate-intensity aerobic exercise'.

I find that high intensity cardio works best for trimming fat and I do 10 min of high intensity cardio and 2 mins normal intensity 3 times a week and then a lil weights. Since doing this I have seen the gains.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I do 3 days a week and 2 days a week following the shred. I have lost 4lbs this week thurs-thurs and 7lb in two weeks. A good tip for you if you cant eat healthly is only eat half of every meal. 
I have limited myself to 1200 cals a day and i burn off 120-300cals a day.

You need to burn off OR cut out 500cals a day for a week to loose 1lb shocking huh!!


----------



## FeistyFemme

i hate to say it but diet is everything. you could go to the gym every day in the week but if your diet isn't on point then you are only going to see minimal weight losses if any. your diet is 80% of your overall health.

you could easily eat 2600 calories a day...but even if you ran the NYC marathon you would burn only 2600 calories. it's much easier to watch what you eat then run yourself to death.


----------



## Marlon125

Go to the gym 3 times a week is enough in my opinion.
In these trhee days a person can do enough exercises for the muslces gainind and fitness improvement.


----------



## Santiago66

3 days a week at the gym could be sufficient to break down your muscles and find out results. Simply because you aren't in the gym, doesn't imply you cannot still do healthly activities and feel like your doing some thing physically productive.


----------



## maggie_tml

Like FeistyFemme said, diet is very important, but exercise is also very important - not just for weight loss but for a healthy life. 

I would always suggest more 4-5 days a week and I would suggest changing your routine. The best fat loss regimes are weight lifting (I know that sounds weird but it is) and interval training. Because most women don't want huge muscles, I generally suggest interval training over lifting weights.

Interval training is when you alternate between high and low heart rates. A quick Google search will tell you everything you need know about it. I would suggest doing that 4 days a week along with a good diet.

I know it might sound like a lot but it's worth it.

PS. Mummy2B21 - 1200 is borderline starvation mode. In starvation mode, weight loss works in reverse and you actually end up perpetuating the weight-loss-gain roller coaster effect.


----------

